# diskettenlaufwerk??

## hal-9000

hi, wie kann ich auf mein dieskettenlaufwerk zugreifen??

mfg hal

----------

## Basti_litho

Naja, 

Dein Floppy wird durch /dev/fd0 representiert.

Erst solltest du es mounten: " mount /dev/fd0 /floppy "

Oder in irgendein andres Verzeichniss.

Dann kannst du drauf zugreifen.

mfg

----------

## Scandium

Edit:

jo ok mein vorredner hat alles gesagt  :Wink: 

desweiteren sollte noch erwähnt werden dass du einfach in irgendeinem ordner mounten kannst er muss nicht /floppy oder /mnt/floppy heißen (sind halt die gebräuchlichsten).

Und /dev/fd0 ist das was in Windows A: ist (meistens)

----------

## hal-9000

in meiner fstab steht leider gar nix, und unter /dev gibts kein fd0!

hal

----------

